# Stop a Cold, Prevent a Relapse



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A very timely article for all of us, as we enter cold and flu season!++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++For patients with Fibromyalgia or ME/CFS, catching a cold is fraught with dire risks. Consequences can include cold symptoms that are far more severe and last longer than in non-patients, but the scariest risk is that a cold can lead to an FM flare or full blown ME/CFS relapse. Read the full article:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM092607F


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

We have had good luck with Cold FX but I think I will try to hunt down the Zicam as well. No harm in having choices.Mark


----------

